

How's Your Focus? - gchakrab
http://gaurab.posterous.com/hows-your-focus

======
grey_phoenix
There's not enough blue and red lines there really. They should try it with
around 20 lines of differing colours so you're really tested. Decent idea
though!

------
jodrellblank
According to that I got 100% on both so I'm not distractable.

Which is odd, considering I was doing that test as a distraction from
something else. :/

